# shes here!



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok guys, just got back from the states and wanted to share with someone my new bike... 
I just CANT WAIT to build it up and hit some trails with her... ok heres some pics of the frame. Ill take some better ones tomorrow on sunlight or something. 
c-ya


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Beautiful.

Welcome to the club, Homer.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow!!

Really nice bike! You'll love it. Amazing how a high-end bike feels like.

Congrats, man! There ain't much bikes equal or better to buy with your hard earned pesos.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Congratulations....*



triphop said:


> Ok guys, just got back from the states and wanted to share with someone my new bike...
> I just CANT WAIT to build it up and hit some trails with her... ok heres some pics of the frame. Ill take some better ones tomorrow on sunlight or something.
> c-ya


Triphop,

Congratulations, the bike looks amazing. Keep us informed when you build it up !.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Triphop,
> 
> Congratulations, the bike looks amazing. Keep us informed when you build it up !.
> 
> ...


likewise Fidel... uve got to keep us up to date with both ur bikes... how they coming up btw?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Indeed, that's a killer looking frame... say, isn't that a Flex, I mean Flux ?  

Amazing, it seems all of you are hopping on the Turner "combi" down in Mexico... I guess "when in Rome..." ...

I'll have to share a pic of my bikes once I'm done building... in the mean time, I'll attach a pic that I'm sure you'll appreciate... look at it closely and you'll see it's fun for all...

Ciao !


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Amazing, it seems all of you are hopping on the Turner "combi" down in Mexico... I guess "when in Rome..." ...


In Mexico, those who know, ride a Titus! 



[email protected] said:


> I'll have to share a pic of my bikes once I'm done building... in the mean time, I'll attach a pic that I'm sure you'll appreciate... look at it closely and you'll see it's fun for all...
> 
> Ciao !


I have a Fox Float with a Llessworth AND ICT sticker on it, if you want it to match your bike...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*For those who know... pls a Histoy lesson*

Ok, now I am confused. I am aware the tiny mini problems between Turner and Ellsworth. But some one please explain me why a Turner comes in an Ellsworth box with the legend "Those that know ride a Turner"?  . I am sure there is some "lavadero" story behind this.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Ok, now I am confused. I am aware the tiny mini problems between Turner and Ellsworth. But some one please explain me why a Turner comes in an Ellsworth box with the legend "Those that know ride a Turner"?  . I am sure there is some "lavadero" story behind this.


Photoshop


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Photoshop


OK, now i get it..... that is a nice seamless editing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

> I have a Fox Float with a Llessworth AND ICT sticker on it, if you want it to match your bike... 

Thx for the offer, Warp, but the ICT on my bikes is laser etched for a reason...  

... and yes, RITO, the Turner-Ellsworth saga is definitely an all-out lavadero story. 
They're both great bikes, and the way I see it, for the majority of riders who aren't techno-junkie tweak-freaks nor do they push their limits on a bike, choosing between one or the other is merely a matter of what one prefers best... kinda like the Coke or Pepsi decision ?
Personally, I gave up drinking sodas many years ago cos that stuff will kill ya !
Yeah, like it did to my 95yr old grand mother ... go figure ?!? like any true mexican, she had Coca-Cola running through her veins  RIP abuelita


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Photoshop


hahahahahaa nice job
But those who know ride a slayer 90
to be more specific


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> hahahahahaa nice job
> But those who know ride a slayer 90
> to be more specific


Em.. no.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

finally... shes alive!! 
Im trying it out tomorrow


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> finally... shes alive!!
> Im trying it out tomorrow


Man, congratulations!!! That's plain gorgeous!!

And I know it'll ride awesome.

Please don't forget to post riding pics and reviews.

Also, please let me know how much the Raptors measure and how the X.7's go.

Again, congratulations!!!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

waaaw dude it's awesome 
yeahh you'll have a lot of fun on that thing
where do u ride at?? is it at Puebla or something like that?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Indeed, that's a killer looking frame... say, isn't that a Flex, I mean Flux ?
> 
> Amazing, it seems all of you are hopping on the Turner "combi" down in Mexico... I guess "when in Rome..." ...
> 
> ...


Please disinfect your frame ASAP! 12 hours soaking in Chlorine or Drano will do...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

triphop said:


> finally... shes alive!!
> Im trying it out tomorrow[/QUOTE
> 
> Cheeeeez viuuuutifooool!!! Welcome to the "Mexican Turner Homer Mafia"!!!! (we are quickly outranking those Titus wanabes!)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> (we are quickly outranking those Titus wanabes!)





Warp2003 said:


> In Mexico, those who know, ride a Titus!


See my post below...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks for all the complements guys. 
ok warp: 
ive used the velociraptors for a while now, just on another bike they hold up nice, quite knobby so the only issue might be a bit of rolling resistance on very very hadpack. and the x7s are great, i dig the thumb shifting thing quite a lot and they got me hooked on sram, im running x9 on my hardtail
giovanny:
I live in puebla, cholula to be exact (think of it as an extension of puebla though, im in puebla in 5 mins and in cholula in 5 also) theres quite some good riding going on here, check out my previous ride posts. 

reviews tomorrow guys


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> triphop said:
> 
> 
> > finally... shes alive!!
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> thanks for all the complements guys.
> ok warp:
> ive used the velociraptors for a while now, just on another bike they hold up nice, quite knobby so the only issue might be a bit of rolling resistance on very very hadpack. and the x7s are great, i dig the thumb shifting thing quite a lot and they got me hooked on sram, im running x9 on my hardtail


Thanks, Trip!

I've used them too a while ago (like 4 years ago?) and I liked them a lot. The rear breaks loose rather quick on braking to my like, but it's a hell of a good tyre. It climbs like no other.

The front is one of the best steering tyres there are. Simply confidence inspiring and predictable... it just doesn't has the size I need.

What I'd thank you is for you to measure your rear tyre width... I'm positive the Raptors are like a true 2.1 (54mm?)... If so, I'd buy a rear one later.

Thank you!


----------

